# 2012 AFL Finals Tipping



## Tink (3 August 2012)

Should be a good game tonight, Hawthorn vs Geelong, even though I think Hawthorn will win. 

Not long for the finals.


----------



## Logique (22 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*

Speaking of which, if Joe agrees,
I'll run an AFL finals tipping contest again this year, the winner is recipient of the Joe Medal, the inaugural winner in 2011 was vkdirector, from the fast finishing IFocus and Tink. The 2011 final standings are in the post a few above.

Post your tips on the thread leading up to the first finals weekend. I'll post a summary each Monday morning. 

For any latecomers, you start from the lowest score in the field.  

I'll ask Joe if we could have a dedicated thread "AFL Finals Tipping", with the 3 Oct 2011 #666 post above copied over as post #1.


----------



## pixel (22 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*



> View Poll Results: Who will win?
> 
> Voters
> 7. You have already voted on this poll
> ...



I have voted? Definitely not


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*

Hawthorn has recently experienced a mild drop off in performance.  Before that it was all guns blazing with big margins.  Why aren't the Hawks in the poll?

Mitchell, Bud and Rioli will need to be in top form for the game vs WCE.  Last week all 3 were out.  Sydney this week will be a good'un.


----------



## Tink (22 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*

LOL Pixel 

Good on you, Logique, and hope you know we appreciate all the effort you put into the footy tipping  
I dont mind leaving it on this thread, as I think its good looking back through the year, but its up to you and Joe - I am happy with whatever you decide.


----------



## Tink (22 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Hawthorn has recently experienced a mild drop off in performance.  Before that it was all guns blazing with big margins.  Why aren't the Hawks in the poll?




That was last years Grand Final, GB.


----------



## nomore4s (22 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*



Logique said:


> Speaking of which, if Joe agrees,
> I'll run an AFL finals tipping contest again this year, the winner is recipient of the Joe Medal, the inaugural winner in 2011 was vkdirector, from the fast finishing IFocus and Tink. The 2011 final standings are in the post a few above.
> 
> Post your tips on the thread leading up to the first finals weekend. I'll post a summary each Monday morning.
> ...




Logique,

Good idea, just start a new thread maybe call it "2012 AFL Finals Tipping"


----------



## Miss Hale (22 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*

Sounds good Logique, I'm in 

(go Hawks  )


----------



## Logique (22 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*

Nomore4s and Miss H,
what a treat for us on Sat afternoon, a great game in prospect. My Swans are a show against your Hawks, who've been excellent this year, I love watching them. 

Tink, I'd rather have a dedicated thread, mainly because I have trouble enough keeping up with thread subjects.


----------



## Sean K (22 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*

I'm in!

Go Bombers!


----------



## prawn_86 (22 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*

Crows for me...


----------



## gav (22 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*

Go the weagles!


----------



## Ijustnewit (22 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*

Tassie Hawks


----------



## pixel (23 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*



gav said:


> Go the weagles!




+100%

I'd love to see a GF between Eagles and Crows, which the Eagles could take out;
but realistically, the grannie will probably be played between Sydney and Colliwobbles with the Swans flying away with the pot by less than a goal.


----------



## nomore4s (23 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*



kennas said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Go Bombers!




Your in, pity the bombers aren't:



pixel said:


> +100%
> 
> I'd love to see a GF between Eagles and Crows, which the Eagles could take out;
> but realistically, the grannie will probably be played between Sydney and Colliwobbles with the Swans flying away with the pot by less than a goal.




Sydney vs Hawks GF for me, on current form I can't see the Pies making it.


----------



## Tink (23 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*

Yes, I think it will be Sydney vs Hawthorn GF too.

Interesting how there is always a preview a few weeks before the end of season, as Sydney and Hawthorn play this weekend.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 August 2012)

Hi folks, I decided to start this thread with Tink's post as I think the results from last year's tipping competition should remain near the end of the old thread. If someone wants to copy them across to this thread, please feel free.

Also, if there is supposed to be a poll in this thread, can someone please let me know how you would like the question phrased and what the options should be. I don't really follow the AFL too closely.


----------



## pixel (23 August 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi folks, I decided to start this thread with Tink's post as I think the results from last year's tipping competition should remain near the end of the old thread. If someone wants to copy them across to this thread, please feel free.
> 
> Also, if there is supposed to be a poll in this thread, can someone please let me know how you would like the question phrased and what the options should be. I don't really follow the AFL too closely.




Great idea; thanks Joe 

Maybe we should have 2 polls: 
1. Grand Final pairing
2. Winner

#1 will have probably 45 pairings, assuming that each of the top ten still have a theoretical chance of getting there.
#2 would need to cover the top ten of the current table only. Given that Freo has already 12 wins, the Saints, needing 2 from 2 to even draw level, can be dismissed. Leaves these ten:

Pos 	Team 	Pts
1 		Sydney 	64
2 		Hawthorn 	60
3 		Adelaide 	60
4 		Collingwood 	60
5 		West Coast 	56
6 		North Melbourne 	52
7 		Geelong 	52
8 		Fremantle 	48
9 		Carlton 	44
10 		Essendon 	44


----------



## starwars_guy456 (23 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*



pixel said:


> +100%
> 
> I'd love to see a GF between Eagles and Crows, which the Eagles could take out;
> but realistically, the grannie will probably be played between Sydney and Colliwobbles with the Swans flying away with the pot by less than a goal.




Carn the Eagles!

I'm a bit pessimistic about my team's chances this year. The midfield doesn't seem to be firing at the moment. Fingers crossed we win the next two weeks and secure a top 4 possie.


----------



## JTLP (23 August 2012)

I'm a Hawks man and hope we can snare 2012 - but to be honest I can't see who will be in the GF.

Swans - Don't really rate them on the G (don't they only play 1 game a year there?) but will most definitely be amongst the PF/GF mix.
Hawks - Injuries and will need to be firing...need to get over the Geelong hoodoo
Collingwood - Injuries and inconsitencies will probably cost them
Eagles - Not strong enough - especially away from home
Adelaide - as per above
Geelong - Could be the outside chance but will hopefully get wiped out early! 
North Melbourne - Not sure how they bounced back after the 115 point shelacking to Hawthorn but good on them. Can't seem them going deep against anybody above them (despite the Collingwood game).
Fremantle/Essendon/Carlton - Lack the experience/depth to go the distance...


----------



## nomore4s (27 August 2012)

Have added a poll to this thread now that the final 8 is set in stone.

I have added them in the order that they *may* finish provided all higher placed teams win, ie Hawks beat WCE and Sydney best Geelong.

But of course Geelong are a huge chance to beat Sydney and we may see some other upsets, which may change the finishing order.


----------



## pixel (27 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*



starwars_guy456 said:


> Carn the Eagles!
> 
> I'm a bit pessimistic about my team's chances this year. The midfield doesn't seem to be firing at the moment. Fingers crossed we win the next two weeks and secure a top 4 possie.




Well, the midfield fired alright on Saturday night. Kerr as usual, dancing around the turf


----------



## Logique (27 August 2012)

Thanks for the thread Joe, and for the poll Nomore4s.   It should be a particularly interesting finals series with four interstate teams involved. Let's hope we have lots of tipsters, I'll post a reminder on Friday week. 

Two weeks out, but I'll have a go at the final 8:
Hawthorn
Adelaide
Swans
Collingwood
WCE
Geelong
Freo
North


----------



## prawn_86 (27 August 2012)

Good to see Tippet, Tex & Dangerfield run into a bit of form at training against Melbourne


----------



## Miss Hale (27 August 2012)

Card carrying Hawks supporter here and I am voting for the Hawks (surprise, surprise  )

I'm mainly going for the Hawks because all of the other serious contenders look a bit flaky at this end of the season. But to be honest, one week out from the finals and there are there is no clear stand out favourite to me and even some of the teams from 5 to 8 have a chance IMO (specifically North and Geelong).


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 August 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Card carrying Hawks supporter here and I am voting for the Hawks (surprise, surprise  )
> 
> I'm mainly going for the Hawks because all of the other serious contenders look a bit flaky at this end of the season. But to be honest, one week out from the finals and there are there is no clear stand out favourite to me and even some of the teams from 5 to 8 have a chance IMO (specifically North and Geelong).




David Hale's mistress.  

He's had a good season, particularly strong mark up forward.


----------



## Miss Hale (27 August 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> David Hale's mistress.
> 
> He's had a good season, particularly strong mark up forward.




Ha ha!  I never even thought of that! No, no connection whatsoever (my board name is a character in a novel).

I agree though, he's had a good year and been a great addition to the team. We seem to be lucky when picking up players from other clubs, Burgoyne played a blinder on the weekend.


----------



## IFocus (27 August 2012)

WCE to beat the Hawks this weekend if they are going to be real contenders.....


Still think Sydney / Hawks GF most likely


----------



## starwars_guy456 (27 August 2012)

*Re: This Year's AFL Premiers*



pixel said:


> Well, the midfield fired alright on Saturday night. Kerr as usual, dancing around the turf




Yep, great to see! Fingers crossed he keeps up this form for our remaining games!


----------



## gav (27 August 2012)

Very glad I didn't give any Pies fans crap this weekend (despite copping crap when Pies beat WCE a few months ago). From the looks of things, Hawks will play Pies in the first week of the finals, and assuming WCE beat 8th place, Pies will play WCE in the 2nd week at the MCG.  I do like our chances, but still glad I didn't rub it in this week...


----------



## JTLP (27 August 2012)

Would not like to jinx anything but here goes...

Hawks
Crows
Swans
Pies
WCE
Geelong
Fremantle
North

Could end up being a Hawks v Swans final but Swans could be upset against Adelaide and then again against Geelong. So could be Hawks v Adelaide or even Cats v Adelaide .

PLEASE LET THE HAWKS WIN!


----------



## Crows (27 August 2012)

There's no guessing who I think will win this year... Adelaide v Hawks is what I could see shaping up. Maybe a Geelong v Hawks if Adelaide fall flat on their face. Something tells me Sydney won't get to the finish line this year...

As for the rest, you never know. Adelaide pulled it off when they got their moment of glory. Were not in the top 4 and still walked away with it.


----------



## Tink (1 September 2012)

I am curious to see how Geelong play today, I think they are Hawthorns thorn, otherwise as said, I think its Hawthorns year.

I cant believe this schmozzle at Carlton -- Ratten for Malthouse.
Has he even agreed to the job?


----------



## Miss Hale (1 September 2012)

Tink said:


> I am curious to see how Geelong play today, I think they are Hawthorns thorn, otherwise as said, I think its Hawthorns year.
> 
> I cant believe this schmozzle at Carlton -- Ratten for Malthouse.
> Has he even agreed to the job?




I am hoping Swans win today, want Geelong as far down the ladder as possible and a dent to their confidence 

Re the Ratten Malthouse saga, don't think Malthouse is all he's cracked up to be. Can't believe how the press all hang off his every word when most of the time he's just talking gobbledygook!  I can't stand him as a coach or a commentator or anything, just wish he'd fade off into the sunset. Completely overated (IMO). Carlton hit the panic button, even though they said there would be no knee jerk reaction  .  Kudos to Ratten for coaching out his last game.

Good win by the Hawks  Only downside is Guerra's hammy  Don't like being flag favourites though, much rather fly under the radar


----------



## Tink (1 September 2012)

Well, looks like the Cats are still meowing, this will be interesting.

Yes, Miss Hale, was abit surprised about Ratten, especially since the previous week Carlton had a good win against Essendon. Also, didnt think Malthouse would come back as a coach.
Must have been alot more going on during the year than we knew.

http://www.footy.com.au/fts/finals_afl.htm


----------



## Logique (2 September 2012)

First finals weekend fixturing has been released.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 September 2012)

When the sun sets over Carlton,
And you're out to make a deal,
Check out who you're talkin' to,
And make sure they are real.

~Shirl the Curl.


That's all I'll say on the matter.


----------



## Miss Hale (3 September 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> When the sun sets over Carlton,
> And you're out to make a deal,
> Check out who you're talkin' to,
> And make sure they are real.
> ...




  Haha!  Very good GB  

Got my tickets for next week's match, looking forward to it


----------



## Tink (3 September 2012)

My tips for this weekend are -

Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
West Coast

Thanks Logique


----------



## Logique (3 September 2012)

Well done Tink, first tip for 2012. I can't make up my mind yet about the Cats vs Freo, two teams in form.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 September 2012)

Hawks
Crows
Geelong
Weagles


----------



## gav (3 September 2012)

Hawks
Crows
Cats
Eagles


----------



## IFocus (3 September 2012)

Tink said:


> My tips for this weekend are -
> 
> Hawthorn
> Sydney
> ...




Agree with Tink................go WCE


----------



## starwars_guy456 (3 September 2012)

Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
West Coast


----------



## nomore4s (4 September 2012)

Hawks
Crows
Geelong
Eagles

There is bound to be at least one upset though.

Freo are a smokey I reckon, but the loss of McPharlin will hurt them. Probably need Pav to run amok as well and unlucky it's at the MCG and not Eithad.

Crows & Sydney game could go either way as well.


----------



## Ves (4 September 2012)

Hawks
Adelaide
Geelong
West Coast

Those are mine; playing it safe like most of the others.

I think all of those games could go either way.


----------



## tech/a (4 September 2012)

Hawks---the stand out.
Geelong---the biggest threat.
Crows--could do anything from tank to be un beatable.
Youll know in the first 10 mins of the game--any of them.
Westcoast---Unlikely but competitive.
Kangaroos.---The long shot.


----------



## JTLP (4 September 2012)

Hawks
Swans
Geelong
WCE

Kanga's could be the upset of the round if they bring their form from the Collingwood game. Swans should get over Adelaide with their close in ball work. Geelong will rake it home against Freo. Hawks should be able to get over Collingwood easily (don't like losing Guerra though).


----------



## Tink (4 September 2012)

Good to see we have Australian entertainment for the Grand Final.

AFL recruits Melbourne legends Paul Kelly and Tim Rogers, and indie favourites Temper Trap to entertain the grand final crowd. Fans to spill onto MCG in free finals gig
http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-ne...-finals-gig-20120904-25b9f.html#ixzz25Va6E0qn


----------



## Logique (5 September 2012)

I'm going with,

Hawthorn
Adelaide
Fremantle
West Coast


----------



## springhill (5 September 2012)

JTLP said:


> Hawks
> Swans
> Geelong
> WCE
> ...




The exact reason the Crows have won 8 of the last 9 games. Crows inside work is superior to the Swans. Once Sydney's inside game is broken down, Adelaide have a far better running game as well.


----------



## Logique (5 September 2012)

tech/a said:


> Hawks---the stand out.
> Geelong---the biggest threat.
> Crows--could do anything from tank to be un beatable.
> Youll know in the first 10 mins of the game--any of them.
> ...



So Tech/a, can I safely put you down for
Hawthorn
Adelaide
Geelong
West Coast


----------



## nomore4s (5 September 2012)

springhill said:


> The exact reason the Crows have won 8 of the last 9 games. Crows inside work is superior to the Swans. Once Sydney's inside game is broken down, Adelaide have a far better running game as well.




I think you will find they have won 7 of 9 and the only good teams they beat were Freo and Eagles in Adelaide and lost to Brisbane.

Their draw lies about their true form but I do agree they should beat the Swans as I don't think the Swans can kick enough goals unless their midfield kick a heap and Goodes decides to actually play.


----------



## jbocker (6 September 2012)

I will tip Hawks to win the flag, but would be verrrrrrry happy to have the Eagles take it off.

Hawks looked like they had plenty left in the tank last week against us (eagles). Albeit it was a creditable performance by the Eagles.

Collingwood did not look convincing against the Dons. Are they resting?

Swans could do anything - 4 losses out 5 (if they lose to Crows) seemed very unlikely a few weeks back. 

I fear that Adelaide may not have seen enough top 8 material in recent weeks, and i thought should have finished top considering their opposition in recent times. Home game this weekend is a blessing for them.

Geelong difficult but do-able. Plenty of experience.

Freo will learn something but cannot see them getting too far. Geelong will need to lose their game and Fremantle may scrag it.

North Melb should (hopefully) be exited this weekend. but very creditable performance this year.

Eagles will need to do it very easily this weekend to be considered any further chance. I dont think they can sustain the whole campaign, (sadly).

But dont listen to me, I know Jack Sheet if you go by my tipping results and its finals footy after all. It looks like it is gonna be great end to the season.


----------



## springhill (6 September 2012)

nomore4s said:


> I think you will find they have won 7 of 9 and the only good teams they beat were Freo and Eagles in Adelaide and lost to Brisbane.
> 
> Their draw lies about their true form but I do agree they should beat the Swans as I don't think the Swans can kick enough goals unless their midfield kick a heap and Goodes decides to actually play.




Sorry mate, I meant 8 of the last 9 against the Swans.

Round 6, 5 May 2012	SCG	
Sydney defeated by Adelaide	94-99	

Round 15, 2 Jul 2011	AAMI Stadium	
Adelaide defeats Sydney	57-50	

Round 2, 4 Apr 2010	AAMI Stadium	
Adelaide defeated by Sydney	75-118	

Round 13, 27 Jun 2009	AAMI Stadium	
Adelaide defeats Sydney	85-69	

Round 17, 26 Jul 2008	SCG	
Sydney defeated by Adelaide	53-77

Round 4, 21 Apr 2007	AAMI Stadium	
Adelaide defeats Sydney	61-44

Round 14, 9 Jul 2006	SCG	
Sydney defeated by Adelaide	62-101

Round 18, 30 Jul 2005	AAMI Stadium	
Adelaide defeats Sydney	54-47	

Round 4, 17 Apr 2005	SCG	
Sydney defeated by Adelaide	79-120


----------



## nomore4s (6 September 2012)

springhill said:


> Sorry mate, I meant 8 of the last 9 against the Swans.




Aha, makes more sense now.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 September 2012)

Hawthorn
Adelaide
Geelong
West Coast 

Thanks Logi


----------



## Miss Hale (6 September 2012)

Hawthorn 
Adelaide 
Geelong
West Coast 

for me


----------



## JTLP (6 September 2012)

springhill said:


> The exact reason the Crows have won 8 of the last 9 games. Crows inside work is superior to the Swans. Once Sydney's inside game is broken down, Adelaide have a far better running game as well.




Mmm agree to disagree - I don't like the Swans but watching them against the Hawks; they matched it in the middle and did really well in defense. Not big goal kickers but people like Kennedy can be unstoppable (top 3 brownlow pick BTW).

Good luck nonetheless!


----------



## Ves (6 September 2012)

JTLP said:


> Mmm agree to disagree - I don't like the Swans but watching them against the Hawks; they matched it in the middle and did really well in defense. Not big goal kickers but people like Kennedy can be unstoppable (top 3 brownlow pick BTW).
> 
> Good luck nonetheless!



So can Dangerfield and Thompson... Sloan and Vince are no push-overs either.  With some good tall defenders and two of the best power forwards in the league (plus a resurgent Porplyzia) they could do anything on their day. Petrenko is also handy in that negating role.  

I agree with nomore4s though,  they have not been tested by the top 8 sides enough at the back end of the season.  We shall see, could go either way!


----------



## Logique (7 September 2012)

AFL tipsters,
now is the time to get your finals tips in. First final tonight, and a weekend of games ahead. 

You've put in the big pre-season, and nursed your tipping form through the regular season. Some of you may be carrying tipping injuries, but now it's the business end, time to dig deep and tip through the pain.

A reminder that late entrants must start from the lowest score in the field. Last year this was often...a poster who...I don't want to talk about it ok.


----------



## Miss Hale (8 September 2012)

1 out of 1 so far 

Carn the Hawks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Logique (8 September 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> 1 out of 1 so far
> 
> Carn the Hawks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How good do the Hawks look. Can anyone beat them this year.


----------



## Tink (8 September 2012)

I will tell you after tonights game, Logique, lol 
2 out of 2 for me.

I didnt think Sydney would lose today, not after being on the top of the ladder most of the year - was a do or die game for them. Also, I thought Adelaides games were easy for their run home.
Just my opinion.


----------



## sptrawler (8 September 2012)

Well at last, I'm not the only person voting for Freo.LOL


----------



## Miss Hale (8 September 2012)

Freo!!!!!  What an upset! Good on them, great game from Pavlich 

(my tips are heading downhill fast though  )


----------



## Tink (9 September 2012)

Yes, what a surprise with Geelong, especially since they played in Melbourne. 
Nothing like the week before, well done to Freo.

Both of the Scott brother coaches had their teams goalless in the first quarter.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2012)

No one will beat Hawthorn.
Hawthorn West Coast final.

Crows to beat Freo but won't beat Hawks


----------



## white_goodman (9 September 2012)

ive picked collingwood, but they wont make it.. Hawks far too dominant atm


----------



## IFocus (9 September 2012)

I had a feeling Freo might getup as their form on the run up to finals looked good but could not pick them over Geelong. I think they will be really dangerous if Pav stays fit. 

More importantly WCE had a light training run today 

Roos had a day off but the experience will do them good for the future


Goooooooooooo Eagles hopefully they will do the Colliwobles for Australia's sake


----------



## Logique (10 September 2012)

Here's the summary for round 1. Not an easy proposition for next week, with Adelaide vs Fremantle and Collingwood vs WCE.  If the Eagles can bring yesterdays form across, look out.


----------



## Bushman (10 September 2012)

Bugger, news just in is that a Port Adelaide player has died on a footy trip to Las Vegas. Puts footy into perspective. 

Apparently he has fallen off a balcony at a hotel. 

Terrible, terrible news. RIP young man. 

(PS: his name is out on social media but has not yet been released apart from that he is a Victorian.)


----------



## prawn_86 (10 September 2012)

Bushman said:


> Bugger, news just in is that a Port Adelaide player has died on a footy trip to Las Vegas. Puts footy into perspective.
> 
> Apparently he has fallen off a balcony at a hotel.
> 
> ...




Sources close to the club i know tell me it is John Mccarthy. RIP. Terrible day for the family and the club


----------



## tech/a (10 September 2012)

Adelaide
West Coast.
My tips this week.

John Mc Carthy bloody hell 
This club needs re drawing.
Thats out of control.


----------



## IFocus (10 September 2012)

Bushman said:


> Bugger, news just in is that a Port Adelaide player has died on a footy trip to Las Vegas. Puts footy into perspective.
> 
> Apparently he has fallen off a balcony at a hotel.
> 
> ...




At 22 and popular young man what a loss.

Tear the heart of his family.

RIP


----------



## IFocus (10 September 2012)

As for the tipping WA bias kicks in 

Eagles
Freo

Still thinking a Hawthorn / Sydney GF


----------



## gav (10 September 2012)

IFocus said:


> More importantly WCE had a light training run today
> 
> Roos had a day off but the experience will do them good for the future
> 
> Goooooooooooo Eagles hopefully they will do the Colliwobles for Australia's sake




How good was it?! Unfortunately Waters won't be playing any further games.  He is a big loss IMO. And Lynch received a one match ban.  Such a pity, he played really well yesterday after being omitted the previous week.  Looking forward to Sat night!


----------



## Tink (11 September 2012)

Thanks Logique, well done.

Yes, very sad to hear about this young man - RIP.

For my tipping, I hate to say it, but I think Collingwood will win -- eek
Collingwood
Fremantle.

..and yes, I think Hawthorn will win the Grand Final, a Hawthorn - Sydney Grand Final.


----------



## gav (12 September 2012)

My tips for this week:
Freo
West Coast


----------



## JTLP (12 September 2012)

Adelaide to realise they need to do more at home to get to the big dance and win against Freo (who just played their GF against Geelong).

Collingwood to pull it together for one last time again the Weagles.


----------



## Purple XS2 (13 September 2012)

Freo are going well enough to beat Adelaide - either way. the winner of those 2 will lose against Hawthorn.
Wiggles will beat Collingwood, then Sydney.

Hawthorn to beat Wiggles for the flag. Unless they don't.


----------



## Logique (13 September 2012)

Purple,
I'll put you down for,

- Fremantle
- WCE
- last week score 2


----------



## Logique (13 September 2012)

For this round I'm going with,

Adelaide
WCE


----------



## starwars_guy456 (13 September 2012)

Adelaide
West Coast


... are my choices. Carn Eagles!


----------



## Ves (13 September 2012)

Freo
West Coast

for me, cheers!  (taking a slight punt on Freo in the hope of making up some ground...)


----------



## nomore4s (14 September 2012)

Hard choice this week, both games could go either way.

Freo
Collingwood


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 September 2012)

WCE
Freo give 'em the old heave ho.

Hey Logique, is there a prize?


----------



## Miss Hale (14 September 2012)

For me:

Adelaide
West Coast


----------



## prawn_86 (14 September 2012)

Crows
Pies


----------



## Logique (14 September 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> WCE
> Freo give 'em the old heave ho.
> 
> Hey Logique, is there a prize?



GB, we're playing for the prestige of becoming the ASF Joe Medallist.

First match is tonight tipsters, Adelaide at home to Fremantle. Tomorrow night it's Collingwood at home to West Coast.


----------



## Tink (16 September 2012)

Good weekend of footy..

Last nights game was entertaining, real finals footy, the crowd seems to come on the ground with all its screaming, booing, whinging, lol -- though was some controversy with the umpiring. 
Had a feeling Collingwood would win for John McCarthy.


----------



## Logique (16 September 2012)

Well done JTLP and Prawn, both with 2 wins for the round. Tight at the top, with the pack snapping at JTLP's heels.

I thought Freo were gallant losers, they should be proud of their efforts this year. Collingwood were deserved winners, super motivated. Tough one to call next week vs the Swans at ANZ Stadium.


----------



## Miss Hale (16 September 2012)

Tink said:


> Good weekend of footy..
> 
> Last nights game was entertaining, real finals footy, the crowd seems to come on the ground with all its screaming, booing, whinging, lol -- though was some controversy with the umpiring.
> Had a feeling Collingwood would win for John McCarthy.




I thought that ball was clearly over the line but it seems I am in the minority with all the commentators on various TV and radio saying that it wasn't clear that it was over the line


----------



## Tink (16 September 2012)

Yes, I thought that too, Miss Hale, going by the video.


----------



## Tink (18 September 2012)

Well done Logique

My tips this week
Sydney
Hawthorn


----------



## Logique (20 September 2012)

For the preliminary final round I'm going with,

Collingwood - to find a way
Hawthorn - huge upset if they don't win


----------



## Ves (20 September 2012)

Sydney
Hawks

for me


----------



## JTLP (20 September 2012)

The Sydney/Collingwood game is VERY tough to call. One would think that Sydney can shake the hoo-doo and get over the Pies...but Collingwood seem to keep niggling.

Hawks should get past the Crows easily...

In the battle of the birds...I'll take:

Swans 
Hawks

Thanks Logique


----------



## gav (20 September 2012)

Pies
Hawks


----------



## starwars_guy456 (20 September 2012)

Hawthorn
Sydney

as the winners for this week


----------



## IFocus (20 September 2012)

starwars_guy456 said:


> Hawthorn
> Sydney
> 
> as the winners for this week





+1.........


----------



## nomore4s (21 September 2012)

Sydney and Hawks for me


----------



## Miss Hale (21 September 2012)

My tips for this week:

Sydney
Hawthorn


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 September 2012)

Haw Syd

Thanks


----------



## Tink (22 September 2012)

Logique, you would be happy your team is in the Grand Final 
Surprised you tipped against them.

One more game until the big one


----------



## tech/a (22 September 2012)

Oops missed my tips 

Crows over Hawthorn

Why
I'm a crows supporter.
I hope we win or get thrashed.
Who ever beats Hawthorne wins the flag.


----------



## Logique (22 September 2012)

Tink said:


> Logique, you would be happy your team is in the Grand Final
> Surprised you tipped against them.
> 
> One more game until the big one



No need to rub it in Tink I expected more from the Pies, but obviously things caught up with them.  I can guarantee you my tip for next week will be Sydney!


----------



## Tink (22 September 2012)

LOL Logique, at least you broke the hoodoo.
My neighbours ecstatic, old Sth Melb supporter 

My rant -- couldnt believe that poor goalie last night having to put up with those collingwood supporters yelling at her after the video showed that it was a point not a goal, at least she did it the right way and checked the video first.


----------



## IFocus (22 September 2012)

Logique said:


> No need to rub it in Tink I expected more from the Pies, but obviously things caught up with them.  I can guarantee you my tip for next week will be Sydney!




Collingwood would have to have one of the more talented teams in the AFL but are not playing like it..........is Buckley the problem do you think?


----------



## Miss Hale (22 September 2012)

Tink said:


> My rant -- couldnt believe that poor goalie last night having to put up with those collingwood supporters yelling at her after the video showed that it was a point not a goal, at least she did it the right way and checked the video first.




Loved it when the commentators saw the video and said "Oh well, no one could disagree with that", cue vision of irate Pies supporters yelling at umpy 

Well done Swans! I confess I was hoping they'd beat Collingwood even though it would be better for Hawks to play Pies than Swans I think,_* if *_we make the Grand Final (lid firmly on).


----------



## Miss Hale (22 September 2012)

IFocus said:


> Collingwood would have to have one of the more talented teams in the AFL but are not playing like it..........is Buckley the problem do you think?




I don't know but he always seems a bit laid back to me and a bit too 'reasonable', in that he can see why they lost etc. Maybe he needs a bit more passion or something  Hard to know how he relates to the players as well, does he have the same respect as Mick did? Collingwood have had a bit to contend with off field this year that wouldn't have helped either.


----------



## Ves (22 September 2012)

Hawks vs Crows  -  what a fanastic finish to a toughly contested and entertaining game of footy.  I wouldn't have picked this to be the close prelim during the week - but it contained everything that makes preliminary finals special.  Credit to the Hawks for hanging on (they seem to have proven they can tough it out when it matters a few times this year to silence the doubters).

Next week is line ball  -  Swans have an extra day to rest and had an easier game.  Tonight may have taken a bit of the wind out of the Hawks and any advantage they had.  I think they are both on equal footing now and both in good form. Interesting to see how Sydney handle the MCG after breaking the Collingwood hoodoo finally.


----------



## Miss Hale (22 September 2012)

Phew! Got back from the G a couple of hours ago and I am still recovering.  That one was a bit close  Well done to the Crows for playing so well, Hawks will need to kick straight and fumble a lot less next week.


----------



## Tink (23 September 2012)

Excellent game to watch being a neutral. The Crows gave them a good run for their money.

The Hawks didnt seem as good as they have been, especially that they played in Melbourne, will make for an interesting Grand Final next week.


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2012)

My tip for the final
SYDNEY
If only to see Alistair Clarkson
Loose it.
He's as good as Eddie Maguire
To watch pout!


----------



## Logique (23 September 2012)

Summary with only the GF to go. JTLP is looking strong, but sufficient uncertainty about the Hawks vs Swans next week to make it interesting.

Well done the Crows, who never quit.  With Collingwood, that looked a goal, it was only the replay that showed it was above the knee. Sure put the goalie in a tough spot. 

It's very possible now for the Swans, who are peaking at the right time, whereas the Hawks looked sluggish against the Crows. Players like Goodes, Kennedy and Jetta might get the attention, but O'Keefe in the middle and Morton up front have made a big difference.

Could the AFL flag go to Sydney and the NRL to Melbourne with the Storm.


----------



## IFocus (23 September 2012)

Ves said:


> Hawks vs Crows  -  what a fanastic finish to a toughly contested and entertaining game of footy.  I wouldn't have picked this to be the close prelim during the week - but it contained everything that makes preliminary finals special.  Credit to the Hawks for hanging on (they seem to have proven they can tough it out when it matters a few times this year to silence the doubters).




Totally agree I doubted the Crows would show up but did they ever great game


----------



## JTLP (24 September 2012)

Hawks were sluggish and very woeful infront of the big sticks. Hopefully not a repeat for the big dance. Well done to Adelaide who played their heartsd out but I'm glad I get to watch my boys next week 

Will have to come back and drop my tip in...very tough to pick now.


----------



## nomore4s (25 September 2012)

Go the Hawks, everyone should know my tip. Should be a great game.


----------



## Logique (25 September 2012)

The weather looks to be a big factor now, especially if it's rain and hail!


----------



## Miss Hale (25 September 2012)

Hawks for me this week


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 September 2012)

Clarko likes a bit of pressure.... well he's got some!  I love watching to coaches being interviewed in the lead up.  Tells you everything you need to know.

_Go Hawks!  Rip 'em to shreds!_


----------



## Logique (27 September 2012)

In the Grand Final my tip is the Sydney Swans. 

I'm not sure how well the Hawks pinpoint disposal and forward line marking will survive the bureau's predicted max 14C, showers and local hail, while the Swans will throw themselves in like maniacs. 

Norm Smith to Josh Kennedy.


----------



## nomore4s (27 September 2012)

Logique said:


> In the Grand Final my tip is the Sydney Swans.
> 
> I'm not sure how well the Hawks pinpoint disposal and forward line marking will survive the bureau's predicted max 14C, showers and local hail, while the Swans will throw themselves in like maniacs.
> 
> Norm Smith to Josh Kennedy.




I reckon the weather will help the Hawks. Players with better disposal skills are actually more important in the wet. Our forward line is probably more dangerous in the wet then the dry as all our players like the ball on the ground - Buddy, Cyril, Bruest and even Gunston are great below the knees.

Also the wet helps cover our biggest weakness - our small backline. The wet will impact the Swans forwards of Reid, LRT and even Pyke more then anyone else.

Our clearance players like Mitchell, Sewell, Lewis & Burgoyne will also excel in the wet. Mitchell my tip for the Norm Smith.

You are right about the Swans throwing themselves in like maniacs though.

This GF has the potential to be a ripper.

(Can't half tell I'm getting excited)


----------



## Ves (27 September 2012)

Hawks for me


----------



## Tink (27 September 2012)

Congratulations to both teams for getting there.
Sydney have been the quiet achiever, I still consider Sydney as South Melbourne, the bloods.
I think it will be a close game, like the last time they played, well here is hoping.
May the best team win 

My tip -- South Melbourne, errr Sydney 

..and Melbourne Storm for the NRL -- so why hasnt their thread been pulled up?


----------



## JTLP (28 September 2012)

The time is here and the worst I can do is draw this tipping comp.

If I was a betting man I'd throw $100 on Sydney and back the Hawks to win (win/win!) but I think I'll back the Hawks smalls to get over the line (scores within 10pts!).

Sheesh I got nervous writing that!


----------



## Miss Hale (28 September 2012)

JTLP said:


> The time is here and the worst I can do is draw this tipping comp.
> 
> If I was a betting man I'd throw $100 on Sydney and back the Hawks to win (win/win!) but I think I'll back the Hawks smalls to get over the line (scores within 10pts!).
> 
> Sheesh I got nervous writing that!




It's yours to lose (draw) JTLP, no pressure


----------



## IFocus (28 September 2012)

I think Sydney but gee hard to go past the Hawks...........looking forward to the game


----------



## gav (28 September 2012)

I'm tipping Swans.  Goodes to have a blinder and win Norm Smith.


----------



## wombat40 (29 September 2012)

Sydney by an 05 margin..less than a kick


----------



## starwars_guy456 (29 September 2012)

*Re: 2012 AFL Finals Tippin*

I'm tipping the hawks!


----------



## Logique (29 September 2012)

Sydney evening news, the first 10 mins was about the Swans. Not a dry eye in this house, more later.


----------



## Tink (29 September 2012)

_Cheer, cheer the red and the white,
Honour the name by day and by night,
Lift that noble banner high,
Shake down the thunder from the sky_

Congratulations Logique 
Fantastic game to watch -- well done to the Swans.


----------



## sptrawler (29 September 2012)

Great game, moving speach by Alastair Clarkson, well done both teams.
Shame there can only be one winner.


----------



## Logique (30 September 2012)

Hawthorn a respected club, wish it had been anyone else. Ryan O'Keefe got the Norm Smith Medal, but it might easily have gone to Daniel Hannebery or Brad Sewell of the Hawks. Big Mike Pyke what a story. Mitch Morton what a story.  Goodes, Richards, Mumford and Bolton, all on one leg, amazing stuff.

Congratulations to *JTLP* and *Tink*, who are the joint ASF Finals Tipping *Joe Medallists* for 2012. Thanks go also to Joe for the thread.  

Thanks to all tipsters for participating, big pre-season and see you all again in 2013.


----------



## Tink (30 September 2012)

Wooo for me 
Thanks Logique, was good fun, and thanks Joe.

Yes, heartbreaking for the Hawks, but as said, can only be one winner - all depends on the day.
Was an excellent game to watch, kept us on the edge of our seats.

Enjoy your celebrating, Logique.


----------



## Miss Hale (30 September 2012)

Well done JTLP and Tink on your tipping.

Thanks Logique for running the comp.

Big congratulations to the Swans, they played well and deserved to win  Happy to see Josh Kennedy being part of a Premeirship team. Enjoy Logique! 

Bad luck to our boys, didn't play your best yesterday but you had a great season and gave us fans lots of pleasure along the way  

(And now I'm off to have a little cry   )


----------



## JTLP (1 October 2012)

Thanks Loqigue - brilliant stuff updating this thread.

I should have tipped with my head and not my heart - would have been $150 in the clear 

Hawthorn did not look on unfortunately - there are only so many times that quarter spurts will be enough (round 23 against Syd and Pre-Lim against Adelaide). Still - credit where credit is due - and congratulations to Sydney. Sewell and Hannebery stiff not to get the Norm!

Interesting side note - I don't rate Malceski one bit but at the start of the match I said to my father "I bet he pulls it out of the bag today"...


----------



## Ves (1 October 2012)

Congrats to the two winners, Tink and JTLP!

Also thanks to Logique for running the comp so well. 

Pretty good finals series and a fantastic match to end it.  I thoroughly enjoyed the game, and I think Sydney were the deserved winners on the day.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 October 2012)

Well done to the Joe medalists.  

Hawks just weren't good enough.  Sydney never, ever drop their heads, but the Hawks did.  I think Roos might have been the one to implement that culture....?  The Xavier gang of four were unyielding in their efforts, esp Kennedy and Hannebery.


----------



## Miss Hale (1 October 2012)

Back in 'the good old days' all those Xavier boys would have been palying for Hawthorn  (Well Kennedy did and we gave him away ...sob... )


----------

